# Anyone fished North Shore of Oahu?



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Headed to Oahu, Hawaii later this spring and wondered if anyone on here has ever fished with any charters out of Haleiwa, on the North Shore. Going to fish for marlin, mahimahi, and tuna. Just wondered if anyone had any good reviews of any charter boats there? Been looking at H2O Adventures and North Shore Sportfishing. Any experiences with these or others?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's a good thing you're a C&R guy because I'm pretty sure the penalties for keeping foul-hooked surfers is pretty stiff.

(But really, have a great trip. I'm jealous!)


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

If there are any of those out over 6000 ft of water they deserve to be dragged around for a few hundred yards before being released "unharmed." Given my C&R desires it's kind of a bummer that the charters require keeping all the fish caught. Oh well at least I get to keep some to eat. 

Doesn't appear to be many Utahn's (at least on this site) that have fished the North Shore. I hope to share some great experiences/photos when I get back.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nate, 
Hawaii in general seems to have a reputation for being over fished. I know a couple of guys who have done costly charters elsewhere in hawaii and the whole boat came back empty handed. I fished freshwater for pea**** bass in the middle of the island, and there is a guide if that is your thing. Also, you can pick up a hawaiian sling pretty cheap at walmart in mililani and spear fish the north shore (I did it in the turtle bay area) with a snorkel - but read the regs, there are some size and species restrictions. Good luck.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Scott. I've looked into the pea**** bass thing too and it definately is of interest.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I grew up in Laie and the fishing was always pretty good. I never used a guide so i couldn't say anything about that. Only did a little deep sea and it was on the other side of the island for marlin. If you want a really fun and unique fishing experience then take Scott_rc advice and pick up a hawaiian sling but go out at night with a diving light and get you some fish. There are plenty of Parrot fish and Kala out there. Also the goat fish is one of my favorite and it is all over on the bottom. If you are by Laie/ Hauula boarder then find the kokololio beach park (used to be Kakelas) and they have a great sheltered area before the outer reef that you can have fun in. Good Luck and enjoy the promised land.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Dannyboy said:


> I grew up in Laie and the fishing was always pretty good. I never used a guide so i couldn't say anything about that. Only did a little deep sea and it was on the other side of the island for marlin. If you want a really fun and unique fishing experience then take Scott_rc advice and pick up a hawaiian sling but go out at night with a diving light and get you some fish. There are plenty of Parrot fish and Kala out there. Also the goat fish is one of my favorite and it is all over on the bottom. If you are by Laie/ Hauula boarder then find the kokololio beach park (used to be Kakelas) and they have a great sheltered area before the outer reef that you can have fun in. Good Luck and enjoy the promised land.


Do you already have spinning gear? If so, are you taking it with you? Dannyboy gave some good advice, I lived right next to Kakelas and fished it all the time. Instead of a charter boat, rent a kayak and fish the edges of the reef at Kakelas, casting over the reef and pulling the lure into the deep water where you sit in your kayak. Mimics the smaller bait fish coming away from the reef.

Right in front of the Foodland on the North shore, near Waimea Bay, there is a really good reef drop-off. Pretty much do the same thing as you would at Kakelas. Spin fish lures near the edges. You should be able to catch some papios, and if you're lucky, a big ulua. I suggest using as heavy a line as your reel can hold. If the water is a bit off color, the fishing is better.

As for a charter, I've always done well on my own and never felt the need to charter a guide so I don't know of any. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry, but I forgot to ask what month you're going? If the locals are fishing for oama, do what they do. keep the oama alive in a small bait well and use that as bait. When oama are around, the predator fish love to feast on them so use a live-bait rig.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I've scheduled a trip with H2O Adventures out of Haleiwa for marlin, mahi mahi and tuna and whatever else wants to bite. No way to take my own gear and no time to scuba. This is a life long dream of mine to try for marlin and the others. Headed out in April.


----------

